# Holla from Oregon!



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi, I'm Morgan, 21, and I've only just started snowboarding last year. My home mountain is Mt. Hood but this spring break I got to go boarding at Wolf Creek and Purgatory, Colorado. It was pretty amazing snow with the temps being in the 40 degree range. I even tried skiing in CO but I didn't like it as much as I do when I board. I'm planning on buying a setup this Friday. Oh and I also wakeboard during the summer.

Anyone from the P-Town area wanna chill with a newbie up on Hood?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks! And ya, you're pretty close to me. I might be going up to the mountain Friday night but that depends on if I'm able to buy my board and or if my housemate is up to driving to Hood as well.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

I live in Dufur (near The Dalles) and Skibowl or Meadows is where I go. I'm new too! Nice to meet you. I'm going to go to skibowl on a Friday soon. I have a buy one get one for skibowl on Fridays.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

going to meadows on sat


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Morgan. Welcome. Newbie to the boards here too. I'm not over in Oregon, but I have a good friend who stays in Eugene and sometime I might pop out and see her. The 10 hour flight is kinda putting me off a little though! I have wakeboarded a few times too, whiile on holiday (oops, vacation) in Orlando. Very cool sport. Whereabouts do you wakeboard?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

usually on Lake Oswego which is really close to Portland but I've also gone on the Willamette


----------

